

Critical networks in US, 15 other nations, completely owned, possibly by Iran - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/critical-networks-in-us-15-nations-completely-owned-by-iran-backed-hackers/

======
Nimi
I'm not sure what's going on here, and would love if anyone informed could
chime in (looking at you there, tptacek :-)

Google search for "operation cleaver" brings up mainly mainstream news, and
few infosec websites besides Cylance's own website - this could be an
indication that the report is mainly marketing and hype. Discussion over at
Reddit does seem to agree that there's a large marketing component to it,
although there's good technical analysis alongside:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2o1kdu/operation_cle...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2o1kdu/operation_cleaver_iranian_espionage_campaign/)

